# Shoes or barefoot?



## RCSIndiana (Aug 22, 2010)

My plow I just got has no adjustable shoes installed on it. Is this a big deal or can you use it like that? The mounting holes are there but someone has removed them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's because a smart guy owned the plow before you.


----------



## sbt1 (Jan 30, 2005)

*I can see it both ways*

If you want to protect your cutting edge, you should have shoes to life the blade off the ground.

Others will say you should never run shoes because they prevent you scraping the pavement clean.

I prefer to run shoes and protect the plow, but to each his own.


----------



## chs1993 (Nov 12, 2006)

No shoes on any of my plows!


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I've found that running shoes on my plows when the ground wasnt frozen actually caused them to dig into peoples yards leaving two very identifiable marks cut into the ground on every pass.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Shoes are for feet.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

No shoes on any of my plows


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

none on mine either never used em thats why cutting edges are for


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

No shoe on my plows. They are pointless unless you are plowing gravel driveways. They also tend to get caught up on every thing especially curbs.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

no shoes, altho may be better for unpaved areas


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*shoes*

Nope none on mine, even my big mother 11' and she is HEAVY, just look at the pic.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

for the gravel stuff i just lift the plow an inch


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Real men don't wear shoes.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Shoes are a waste... I have to gravel driveways where I live and all I do is just like a couple others said, bump the plow up a little until the ground is frozen, then plow it as if it was pavement.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

sbt1;1064507 said:


> If you want to protect your cutting edge, you should have shoes to life the blade off the ground.
> 
> Others will say you should never run shoes because they prevent you scraping the pavement clean.
> 
> I prefer to run shoes and protect the plow, but to each his own.


You would never be able to plow commercially with shoes on. Not like its a law but an unwritten rule I guess. If the whole point of "clearing" a lot is to leave as little snow possible why would you want to leave even a 1/2 of snow using shoes.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Brian Young;1064624 said:


> You would never be able to plow commercially with shoes on. Not like its a law but an unwritten rule I guess. If the whole point of "clearing" a lot is to leave as little snow possible why would you want to leave even a 1/2 of snow using shoes.


I guess I've been doing it all wrong then these last 30+ years according to your theory.I too like protecting my plow and cutting edge.But to each their own.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

tuney443;1064650 said:


> I guess I've been doing it all wrong then these last 30+ years according to your theory.I too like protecting my plow and cutting edge.But to each their own.


I guess you have been. But it is hilarious to see racing stripes all over parking lots when guys leave them on.  I guess guys who do this for a hobby would probably protect their toy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2COR517;1064597 said:


> Real men don't wear shoes.


No they wear girlie flip flops and carry a man purse.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

grandview;1064684 said:


> No they carry a man purse.


It's a satchel... Indiana Jones has one.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark13;1064702 said:


> It's a satchel... Indiana Jones has one.


In the US,but in Canada it's called a man purse!


----------



## 86f350 (Dec 27, 2009)

No shoes on my 4 plows. They just get hung up on stuff. Your getting paid to clear a lot and not leave snow behind. Unless you want to bend them over on salt after plowing. Cutting edges are cheap go shoeless.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

My dad would disown me if I get caught plowing with shoes. Just raise the blade on gravel


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

tuney443;1064650 said:


> I guess I've been doing it all wrong then these last 30+ years according to your theory.I too like *protecting my plow and cutting edge*.But to each their own.


Umm.. I'm pretty sure the reason that cutting edges are REPLACEABLE is so that you can plow without shoes to scrape the pavement clean, THEN once the cutting edge is worn down (apperently in your terms broken or damaged) you can REPLACE it. Also plowing without shoes isn't going to really hurt your plow other then wearing down the cutting edge... The plow still trips without them...


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

no shoes here


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

grandview;1064684 said:


> No they wear girlie flip flops and carry a man purse.


Shirley, I mean surely you're not suggesting girlie flipflops are inappropriate footwear for plowing snow? ? ? ?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

plowatnight;1064815 said:


> Shirley, I mean surely you're not suggesting girlie flipflops are inappropriate footwear for plowing snow? ? ? ?


LOL, how about wooden clogs or a pair of crocks (with socks of course).


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

BINGO The Crocs w/ the fuzzy tops


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Brian Young;1064819 said:


> LOL, how about wooden clogs or a pair of crocks (with socks of course).


LOL Crocks with socks... A S S Ugly


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have shoes on my plow. Shoes are for your feet not your plow.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

most guys don't use them ,that why Boss started to sell them as extras,it's just a waste of metal. And more profit to them if you want to buy them!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

grandview;1065176 said:


> most guys don't use them ,that why Boss started to sell them as extras,it's just a waste of metal. And more profit to them if you want to buy them!


My Fisher SD didn't come with shoes either. Thay said since it comes stock with a poly cutting edge you don't need shoes. I don't care becouse like I said I don't use shoes. But the next cutting edge that goes on it is cgoing to be a steel one.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

No shoes, in winter I prefer boots


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Worth the reading time. I was wondering if I would need shoe's for the 2 or 3 gravel driveways I am hoping to get. Now I know!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

2COR517;1064597 said:


> Real men don't wear shoes.


My feet get to cold when I don't wear shoes and have to shovel. my plow loves to be bearfoot though


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

When plowing shoeless for residential with a steel cutting edge, doesn't it make little gray stripes on their pavement? Especially when it's all new and still really black?


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

m_falafel;1068004 said:


> When plowing shoeless for residential with a steel cutting edge, doesn't it make little gray stripes on their pavement? Especially when it's all new and still really black?


 ....... Serious?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowatnight;1068219 said:


> ....... Serious?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## D2 Cat (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm new here. Been lurking for a while, decided I ought to join!

I don't use shoes and I plow about 30% on gravel. Just raise the blade a "schosch" and keep going.

I cleaned the local air port runway a few years back and when I was done my cutting edge was done. It's 65 miles to the Western store and about $100 for the cutting edge.

I took a retired grader blade, used my wore out cutting edge as a pattern, scribed the holes, burnt them with a plasma cutter, and had it installed quicker then it would have taken me to drive to KC. It's still on there and showing many, many more years of wear. Cheap fix, makes you quit worrying about wearing one out.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I determine the success of an event by weather or not I have to put on my shoes. no shoes on my blades or my feet.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1064769 said:


> Umm.. I'm pretty sure the reason that cutting edges are REPLACEABLE is so that you can plow without shoes to scrape the pavement clean, THEN once the cutting edge is worn down (apperently in your terms broken or damaged) you can REPLACE it. Also plowing without shoes isn't going to really hurt your plow other then wearing down the cutting edge... The plow still trips without them...


The only reason cutting edges are replaceable is because it wears down,whether you use shoes or not.My pavement is always scraped clean,just a matter of some fine tuning on the shims from time to time,not a big deal.Like I said before,to each their own.To those who think calling out stupid names because someone else has an opinion other than yours,you're being extremely un-professional and it's not appreciated.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Brian Young;1064675 said:


> I guess you have been. But it is hilarious to see racing stripes all over parking lots when guys leave them on.  I guess guys who do this for a hobby would probably protect their toy.


There's also more to being a ''professional'' than your snide and non-appropriate remarks in a public forum regarding just an opinion.A hobby would be if you Brian actually spent more time here on the PS than behind the wheel of your ride.My Winter work is to make a living while doing it professionally,blood money is hardly a ''hobby'' in my book.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I am gonna go out on a limb here
Blizzard beater I would rather have 2 ruts to fix in a yard instead of a 8 ft wide area of sod to replace so if your pushing onto a non frozen yard lift ur blade before pushing onto grass
Now for those new Western Wideout owners I have seen alot of people who seem to be bending the mold board behind the cutting edge mounts so I say your too rough hitting curbs or other hidden objects so maybe shoes on these plows may be a wise idea to help keep the blade up a bit to keep from bending the mold board. Now I have to agree before i purchased my wideout I took the shoes off my straight blades before I ever left the dealer ship so what come's down to personal preference if your gonna be hard on your blade run shoes to help the cutting edge's life , If your gonna take care and be easy take the shoes off again personal preference do what you want it's your pocket book


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

One more quick Note I have been in the snow removal business 19 years now and have never had a blade go down for repairs or hose repair it's a simple problem take care and dont abuse them


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Fourbycb;1069907 said:


> One more quick Note I have been in the snow removal business 19 years now and have never had a blade go down for repairs or hose repair it's a simple problem take care and dont abuse them


You Iowans are almost as smart as us Yorkers.:waving:Never had a structural problem,but yes to hose repairs,and just to prove my point about one of the benefits of using shoes correctly,the cutting edge on my 9-2 Boss is original,over 10 years on it now and it's still just OK,but will probably change it to that new design this season.8-12 hours per event,it's definitely NOT a snow queen.


----------

